# Peptide recon question(S)



## New2this (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi all, quick question in regard to reconstituting a peptide.

I have an order of 5 Mg Hgh fragment 176-191 coming soon and I'd like to confirm my math is correct.

I have U100 insulin needles and they all have 100 tick marks

My plan is to use 5ml of water to reconstitute the 5mg vial of frag.
I need to dose 250 mcg of frag per dose. with that in mind I am almost positive that i will only need to draw to the 25th (bold tick between 20 and 30) tick. Any corrections or advice would be helpful.


----------



## snake (Jun 2, 2016)

:32 (17):
https://researchpeptides.com/forums/58-peptide-calculator


----------

